# Why not just show mileage and state of charge?



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Honestly, it gets annoying having to be in the car to change this setting. Why not just show both on the car screen and in the app? *shrugs*


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

I’ve always wanted the same thing. Couldn’t think of a valid reason why.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JustTheTip said:


> Honestly, it gets annoying having to be in the car to change this setting. Why not just show both on the car screen and in the app? *shrugs*


If you use apple, you can make a Siri Shortcut that will give you both:


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> If you use apple, you can make a Siri Shortcut that will give you both:
> 
> View attachment 18800


I ask Siri often. It would still be nice to see both in the car though. Seems like it would be a minor tweak.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’d love to be able to tap near the battery to switch between the two.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I'd love to be able to tap near the battery to switch between the two.


What's strange is that if you have miles selected on the display, when you select a destination, it gives you percentage remaining. I think it does the same in the energy graph.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Agreed, just give us a toggle button to view both if we want. This would be simple for them, someone needs to jump on Twitter and tell Elon. When I someone I mean Trev


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jay79 said:


> Agreed, just give us a toggle button to view both if we want. This would be simple for them, someone needs to jump on Twitter and tell Elon. When I someone I mean Trev


or send tesla the suggestion from your car  "Report: please add the option to see both miles remaining and percentage for range remaining"


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> or send tesla the suggestion from your car  "Report: please add the option to see both miles remaining and percentage for range remaining"


Twtiter is easier. lol

I tweeted at him but I'm just a nobody. We will see.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JustTheTip said:


> Twtiter is easier. lol


but more likely to be lost in the twitter-ether


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> or send tesla the suggestion from your car  "Report: please add the option to see both miles remaining and percentage for range remaining"


I'll try that, It will go something like this, "Report: please add the option to see both miles and percentage for range, oh and please send me a Model X if you don't mind"  They will probably turn my Supercharging off for a month as a punishment.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I agree, both would be nice. I switched to percent for a few days recently, but found myself going back to range. I just like it more, but I want both!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree, both would be nice. I switched to percent for a few days recently, but found myself going back to range. I just like it more, but I want both!


So easy to do. Just display % on one side of the battery icon and range on the other.


----------



## CCIE (Sep 1, 2018)

I stick with percentage for the battery gauge. The mileage number shown is just based on the EPA test range and is virtually useless, unless you happen to be driving under the exact conditions used for that test. If I want to know my predicted range I look at the energy graph. I would like the option to show the predicted range from the energy graph next to the battery symbol.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> or send tesla the suggestion from your car  "Report: please add the option to see both miles remaining and percentage for range remaining"


That would help, but it's all piecemeal. Tesla must be crumbling under thousands of similar requests, many of them probably incompatible with each other.
What Tesla should really do, sooner or later, is make the interface configurable by the driver, using a profile to store current configurations -- something one can do for any phone, tablet, laptop, or desktop...
Presumably some parts would not be "negotiable" (e.g., displaying current speed is probably a legal requirement; and reconfiguring the setup for the two sticks on the steering column would probably be a bad idea ;-) but that leaves a lot of room for screen display, thumbwheel action, etc


----------

